# Recibir FM en antigua radio a valvulas



## janston (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda. Hoy estaba "experimentando", con la radio puesta para recibir OC y enviando señal desd el transmisor FM de mi telefono celular. Pude recibir en la radio la señal de FM, probe con 88, 95 y 100MHz y todos los tomo. Tuve que enrollar el cable de la antena de la radio en el telefono, pero pude recibir, aunque saturado, algo de audio.
En conclusion la pregunta es: es posible adaptar esa radio a valvulas que solo recibe AM y OC para que reciba FM? ya sea hacer un receptor de FM que convierta la señal para recibirla correctamente en las frecuencias de OC, o lo mismo pero con AM. 
Muchos quizas se reiran, o me llamaran tonto, pero estoy aqui para aprender y, con suerte, tener una antigua radio con la cual escuchar la musica de mi telefono celular 

Aqui dejo el link de un video que hice mostrando mi primer prueba, recibiendo una señal de FM de 88.1MHz, muy mala por supuesto pero la recibio.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1420396924885917

Gracias y saludos

-----


Edito y agrego:
Lo mas facil seria hacer un transmisor de AM, que tome la salida de audio del celular y la transmita a cierta frecuencia en kHz, para luego interceptarla con la radio. Pero no consigo ningun diagrama util o simple...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2014)

Hasta donde se las emisoras FM también emiten en AM así que una radio AM a la frecuencia indicada debería de funcionar aunque no sea lo mas correcto o purista


----------



## miguelus (Abr 3, 2014)

Buenos días.

Es la primera vez que oigo que un Teléfono Celular emite en la banda de FM 

¿Qué modelo de Celular tienes?

En los últimos tiempos de los Receptores a Válvulas (A finales de los años 60 y principio de los 70) comenzaron a salir modelos que también recibian la banda de FM.

Tenian un Sintonizador para recibir la FM comercial, la FI de estos receptores era doble, Cuando estaban recibiendo AM y OC, la FI era de 470Khz, cuando se conmutaban para recibir FM, la FI pasaba a ser de 10,7Mhz.

Si tu Receptor Valvular, solo tiene AM y OC no será tarea sencilla adaptarle para recibir FM, mejor dicho, será prácticamente implosible.

La idea de convertir las señales de FM a una frecuencia de OC no func¡onará, hay que tener en cuenta que las emisoras de FM ocupan ~200Khz de ancho de banda y están moduladas en frecuencia...

Los Receptores "normales" de AM y OC están diseñador para recibir señales moduladas en Amplitud y el ancho banda de la FI es de ~9Khz por lo que la señal de FM no pasará, la poca señal que consiga pasar por la FI no tendrá prácticamente infomación y estará fuertemente distorsionada,

Lo mejor y para conservar el "Vintage" deja el Receptor como está.

Si te gusta escuchar la FM, escúchala en un Receptor diseñado para ese propósito.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro janston una salida que veo para tu questón es armar un receptor enbasado en lo CI TDA7000 del Phillips y ingresar con lo audio fornido por el en una entrada auxiliar de audio de tu receptor a valvulas , caso lo receptor valvular no tener esa entrada auxiliar de audio es possible agregar una atravez de una chave conmutadora que desplaza la entrada de audio del amplificador valvular  para una salida auxiliar que puede sener una jack henbra tipo "P2" o "RCA".
Otra salida es armar un pequeño transmissor de AM y irradiar en una frequenzia libre lo audio deseado ( eso quando el es disponible) , hay muchos articulos de como armar uno en la Internet y mismo aca en lo Foro , basta buscar.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 3, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Es la primera vez que oigo que un Teléfono Celular emite en la banda de FM
> 
> ...



Tengo un Nokia N8. Tiene un transmisor de FM que llega a unos 4 o 5 metros, es practico.

Viendo todo lo que has escrito, y tambien lo de los demas usuarios del foro, lo mejor sera lo mas simple: hacer un emisor de AM. Encontre algunos circuitos, pero se ven o muy simples o muy "dudosos", por asi decirlo, en cuanto a utilidad.

Encontre este que es muy sencillo, transmite a 600khz


No parece ser util hablando de calidad, o esa sensacion es la que me da. Pero lo voy a probar y luego les cuento que tal me fue.

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola a todos, caro janston  dejo aca la dirección de un sitio que describe un bueno transmissor de AM y sinples de si armar  , http://ludens.cl/Electron/amtx/amtx.htm , o este tanbien mui bueno : http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/laagverm.htm ,http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/qrptx.htm, http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/beginner.htm ,http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/558tx.htm,http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/lpamtx.htm, o ese aca : http://www.techlib.com/electronics/amxmit.htm
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. abajo te dejo mas proyectos a escojer


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2014)

vamos a aprovechar los enlaces de *Daniel* para ver si encuentro es este hilo *un receptor para AM *

porque los que encuentro o faltan datos y los mejores se armar con transistores de germanio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> vamos a aprovechar los enlaces de *Daniel* para ver si encuentro es este hilo *un receptor para AM *
> 
> porque los que encuentro o faltan datos y los mejores se armar con transistores de germanio


Bueno puedo subir una infinidad de que quieres , pero salimos del tema .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 3, 2014)

acabo de probar el que publique e incriblemente funciona esa cosa tan simple jaja. Tiene el problema de que le falta potencia a la salida. Si le doy mucha ganancia a la entrada, satura; si le doy poca, sale la señal de forma decente pero con bajo nivel y entonces el ruido electrico propio de la radio se hace muy notorio.

Tendria que encontrar la forma de amplificar la señal se salida y seria un circuito bastante practico.


----------

